# Vapeston Cloudnus RDTA



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)

The Vapeston Cloudnus RDTA with a Goon Deck is a interesting atomizer that just landed here at Subtank Supply. this 25mm shorty has a massive Goon Deck in it. latest juice control system on the market.

Goon Deck can support all heating element in the market 
Juice flow control system 
Massive airflow (sub ohm tank's airflow)
Easy to assemble (two wires can build together) 
Top refill
Size:25mm(D)*60mm(L) Capacity :4.0ml

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

